# اتحداك تشرب البيبسي بعد ماتشوف وش حصل الامريكي بداخله



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

زوجان أمريكيان وجدا شيء غريب داخل علبة بيبسي مغلقة من المصنع. بعد فتح العلبة وإخراج ما فيها تبين أنه فأر. الزوجان قاما بتصوير كل الواقعة بالصور والفيديو. إذا كان هذا حدث في أمريكا وهي أشد دول العالم رقابة على المنتجات الغذائية والدوائية ، فماذا يحدث عندنا نحن ومصانعنا لا يزورها أو يفتشها أحد. الغريب أن الزوجين لم يفعلوا مثلنا ويرمون العلبة في القمامة وكأن شيئاً لم يكن ، على العكس احتفظوا بالعلبة في كيس حفظ العينات والتقطوا الصور اللازمة والفيديو كما ذكرت لكم وكما ستشاهدون في الصور. يبدو أنهم يخططون لرفع دعوى على شركة بيبسي.








































يااااااااااااااكبدي
وربي احس بغثيااااااان


----------



## جوو الرياض (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اتحداك تشرب البيبسي بعد ماتشوف وش حصل الامريكي بداخله*

واو شي فضيع اصلا انا ماطيقه الا اوقات الضرورة

يسلمووووو دانه


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اتحداك تشرب البيبسي بعد ماتشوف وش حصل الامريكي بداخله*



جوو الرياض قال:


> واو شي فضيع اصلا انا ماطيقه الا اوقات الضرورة
> 
> يسلمووووو دانه


 
الحين حتى اوقات الضروره ماعاد فيه عقب هالصور
وعوووووووووووووه ياااسبدي


----------



## نايف البلوي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اتحداك تشرب البيبسي بعد ماتشوف وش حصل الامريكي بداخله*

يا كبددددددددددي عشرين مرة !!

الله يرجك 

طيب ممكن الزوجان مو صادقين ومسوينها حركه وممكن مدفوعين من شركات منافسه اخرى ؟؟؟

الوكاد البيبسي ماراح اترك شربه وبصراحه بعد الصور ناوي التذذ اكثر في شربه


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اتحداك تشرب البيبسي بعد ماتشوف وش حصل الامريكي بداخله*



نايف البلوي قال:


> يا كبددددددددددي عشرين مرة !!
> 
> الله يرجك
> 
> ...


 
برد نيابة عن صاحبة الموضوع
داايم ماتصدقون الشيء الا لييين تطيحوون فيه
ودي اقوول ياارب تطيح بنفس الحركه علشان تصدق < نذااله
الله يقرررف عدوووك اجل جاز لك اكثر بعد 
يعععععععععععع


----------



## نايف البلوي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اتحداك تشرب البيبسي بعد ماتشوف وش حصل الامريكي بداخله*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> برد نيابة عن صاحبة الموضوع
> داايم ماتصدقون الشيء الا لييين تطيحوون فيه
> ودي اقوول ياارب تطيح بنفس الحركه علشان تصدق < نذااله
> الله يقرررف عدوووك اجل جاز لك اكثر بعد
> يعععععععععععع


_____________________________

بعد أذن صاحبة الموضوع من شأن أرد على اللي كتبت اخر رد؟؟

انتي من عقلك يا دانة يحطون فار بالبيببسي ؟؟

أخشى المرة الجاية يقولون حصلوا ( أرنب) بعلبة البيبسي !! وعلشان يحبكوا الطبخه يصورونها

بعلبة بيبسي العائله !!!


----------

